# Mount Snow, November... 8th



## Zand (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm dying for some Chute bumps right now.

After last year's great opening weekend, who's gonna hit it again opening weekend this year?


----------



## severine (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, you guys are really planning ahead here!    It's good to have goals... something to look forward to.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 30, 2008)

I was there last November 10th opening day and skied for a few hours with GSS and his buddy who made the long drive up from PA. I should be there this year too.  Let's hope for an another early start. Many years in the past they didn't open until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2008)

I wouldn't mind starting my season earlyish at Mount Snow again this year.  They sure put out a good product for us last year on the 12th.

It's way to early for me to be making any commitments yet though...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I wouldn't mind starting my season earlyish at Mount Snow again this year.  They sure put out a good product for us last year on the 12th.
> 
> It's way to early for me to be making any commitments yet though...



Dammit!  Now I watched the video from the 12th and remembered just how awesome it was... I was going good with not having a ski jones so far... :angry:


----------



## 2knees (Jun 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Dammit!  Now I watched the video from the 12th and remembered just how awesome it was... I was going good with not having a ski jones so far... :angry:



i have the roxio dvd creator at home and have spent probably about 40 hours or so over the last month making various movies.  just farking around at night when the kids are sleeping.  i have so many "homemade" ski porn movies from the stuff you, greg, marge and myself have posted its crazy.  my ski jones is as bad as its ever been.  watching them on the big screen tv instead of a monitor is pretty cool too.


oh, and to unhijack, its waaaay far out but i see no reason i wont be hitting mt. snow as soon as they open chute.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2008)

2knees said:


> i have the roxio dvd creator at home and have spent probably about 40 hours or so over the last month making various movies.  just farking around at night when the kids are sleeping.  i have so many "homemade" ski porn movies from the stuff you, greg, marge and myself have posted its crazy.  my ski jones is as bad as its ever been.  watching them on the big screen tv instead of a monitor is pretty cool too.
> 
> 
> oh, and to unhijack, its waaaay far out but i see no reason i wont be hitting mt. snow as soon as they open chute.



Stop effin torturing yourself by watching all the movies and the jones won't be as bad.  That, and get your ass off the couch and get a MTB.  It's almost as good as skiing, but you don't need good snow or a lift ticket to do it....


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That, and get your ass off the couch and get a MTB.  It's almost as good as skiing, but you don't need good snow or a lift ticket to do it....



Right on. Plus you get to hang with your ski buddies in the off season.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Plus you get to hang with your ski buddies in the off season.



I was trying to entice him to join a ride, not scare him away... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

November 8, huh? Not sure I'll make opening weekend, but the first Friday when Chute is open, and I'm on board.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> November 8, huh? Not sure I'll make opening weekend, but the first Friday when Chute is open, and I'm on board.



Dude, that sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> November 8, huh? Not sure I'll make opening weekend, but the first Friday when Chute is open, and I'm on board.



I was going to say, didn't you just say you weren't going to burn any vaca days for potential WROD (not that what I saw of the video on Chute was last year)

guess you covered yourself with 'too many'  though :lol:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/303934-post1.html


first Saturday or Sunday I'd be in for an AZ day at Snow.  Definitely will be saving any vaca days I use for later in the season.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I was going to say, didn't you just say you weren't going to burn any vaca days for potential WROD (not that what I saw of the video on Chute was last year)
> 
> guess you covered yourself with 'too many'  though :lol:
> 
> ...



That's my _other _personality. :lol:

By "too many", I mean more than one or two in November. And I am determined to not force it this year. If it's not quality (read: ungroomed) skiing like last year, I'll sit tight.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's my _other _personality. :lol:
> 
> By "too many", I mean more than one or two in November. And I am determined to not force it this year. If it's not quality (read: ungroomed) skiing like last year, I'll sit tight.



That sounds like a good plan in theory, but it might be hard to pull off once the jones hits full strength.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 26, 2008)

Throwing my sheeet in the car right now.....


----------



## reefer (Aug 26, 2008)

I shall be there opening day as usual. And I will not miss the first AZ gathering there this year, especially if on a Friday!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Last year I skied Mount Snow on Saturday and Sunday November 10th and 11th with Atomic Jeff and MLCVT joined us for some runs as well..


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 26, 2008)

Count me in.  The jones is increasing....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 26, 2008)

I might not make opening day but I will be there soon after.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 26, 2008)

Partly it'll depend on whether or not Kmart is open. Not because Kmart will necessarily have better conditions, but because I've already paid.

My guess is I'll be in for the first gathering within a 3 hour drive. I'll save the longer drives for better conditions.


----------



## hardline (Aug 26, 2008)

i am down for opening. the WROD looks mighty tastey right now. the people i work with can tell i am starting go into winter mode. i couldn't shut up about getting my pass.


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll probably end up at Big Boulder for their steezy 50 feet of vert WROD with 2 rails and 2 boxes on it and a million jibhonks to work my way around.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> November 8, huh? Not sure I'll make opening weekend, but the first Friday when Chute is open, and I'm on board.



Who else is on board? Now that we're approaching a month out, it's seriously time to start thinking about this.

Zand started this thread in June.....ha ha ha. :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Who else is on board? Now that we're approaching a month out, it's seriously time to start thinking about this.
> 
> Zand started this thread in June.....ha ha ha. :lol:


I'm in.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Who else is on board? Now that we're approaching a month out, it's seriously time to start thinking about this.
> 
> Zand started this thread in June.....ha ha ha. :lol:



What I responded originally still holds true...



bvibert said:


> Dude, that sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm as in as I can be at this point!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 5, 2008)

I could be up for this.

I'll check in again as we get closer.

-w


----------



## Glenn (Oct 6, 2008)

I heard a rumor they're going to try for Halloween. Not sure how true it is, but I took Haloween off just in case. You can never be too safe for an early opening.... 

If they do open a week or so later, my wife and I will be up there on the weekend. We're to the point where we talk about skiing for a good 30 minutes while making dinner.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I heard a rumor they're going to try for Halloween. Not sure how true it is, but I took Haloween off just in case. You can never be too safe for an early opening....
> 
> If they do open a week or so later, my wife and I will be up there on the weekend. We're to the point where we talk about skiing for a good 30 minutes while making dinner.



I wouldn't doubt they make a run at it. Again, I'm waiting for Chute provided they follow a similar opening plan as last year, hopefully including not grooming Chute. Those spongy soft manmade bumps sound great right about now.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 6, 2008)

Chute is a must. I can't make that trip for just the front face.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm checking their webcams daily. Problem is, the Carinthia one is offline and the summit cam has been stuck on the same image since late summer. I only noticed that after getting back from VT...and all the leaves from the Summit Cam pic were green. "Wait a second..there was folliage up there this weekend!" 

I'm hoping to get an e-mail from the e-famous "Luke" proclaiming they're cranking up the snow guns this week.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I wouldn't doubt they make a run at it. Again, I'm waiting for Chute provided they follow a similar opening plan as last year, hopefully including not grooming Chute. Those spongy soft manmade bumps sound great right about now.





ALLSKIING said:


> Chute is a must. I can't make that trip for just the front face.



x2  Especially on the *NOT* grooming part, provided they are able to blow as nice of snow as they were able to last year...


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> x2  Especially on the *NOT* grooming part, provided they are able to blow as nice of snow as they were able to last year...



Agreed. Precisely why I'm willing to "wait and see".


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> x2  Especially on the *NOT* grooming part, provided they are able to blow as nice of snow as they were able to last year...





Greg said:


> Agreed. Precisely why I'm willing to "wait and see".



Actually I should revise that statement to; "provided they are able to blow snow _at least half as nice_ as they were able to last year..."

Maybe time has skewed my memory, but I remember that man-made being about as perfect as you hope man-made to be.

I'm having an even harder time than usual keep myself from drooling all over myself today, let alone getting any work done...


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm having an even harder time than usual keep myself from drooling all over myself today, let alone getting any work done...



Glad to hear your ski jones hasn't cause any abnormalities in your typical behavior, at least.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be at Wildcat.  Did you all miss the memo that they will get three plus feet of snow and open in October like they did a few years ago


----------



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll go as soon as chute is open and interesting.  cant see myself wasting a day for a groomed out run or two.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'll go as soon as chute is open and interesting. cant see myself wasting a day for a groomed out run or two.


 
+1. Gotta have *some* decent vertical for the effort of driving up and back and the price of gas!


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> +1. Gotta have *some* decent vertical for the effort of driving up and back and the price of gas!



I'm not sure vertical is Pat's primary criteria. I think he would take a dozen bumps over 2K+ of groomed trail.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm not sure vertical is Pat's primary criteria. I think he would take a dozen bumps over 2K+ of groomed trail.



x1+3


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm not sure vertical is Pat's primary criteria. I think he would take a dozen bumps over 2K+ of groomed trail.


 
Well when I say vertical, I mean pitch. That's why I wouldn't go just for the front face.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in for the same criteria as Greg and others.  If there isn't good snow in NNE.


----------



## Zand (Oct 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Who else is on board? Now that we're approaching a month out, it's seriously time to start thinking about this.
> 
> Zand started this thread in June.....ha ha ha. :lol:



I probably thought about posting it in April.

Last year, you guys thought I was nuts for posting it and it turned out to be a 30+ person meet. Lets hope for the same this year. Bizarre things like to come through for me. Heck, I brought up the Sugarbush date 8 months early and we got 12" on the day.


----------

